# 2 Formulare gleichzeitig senden.



## lUpuS (2. September 2004)

Horrido,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich 2 Formulare gleichzeitig senden kannn.
Würde quasi so ausschauen

<form name="form_beide"  method="post">

  <form name="form1">
     Inhalt
  </form>

  <form name="form2">
     Inhalt
  </form>

<input type="submit"> 

</form>


Das Formular würde dann über ein PHP-Skript versendet werden.

Wie bekomm ich das hin? 

Wenn das nicht ins HTML Forum passt bitte verschieben.

Gruß Lupus


----------



## Bratenspritze (2. September 2004)

Wieso verwendest du nicht nur ein Formular? Du kannst ja schliesslich allen inputfeldern etc. verschiedene Variablen zuweisen, also warum so umständlich.
Wenn du die variablen eh alle an das gleich PHP Script sendest, würde ich sagen macht es keinen sinn 2 Formulare zu verwenden.


----------



## lUpuS (2. September 2004)

Ich habe in meinem Formular 2 grafische Reset Buttons, einen Für ein Textarea Feld und einen für Adressdaten. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt die in einem Formular unterzubringen, wäre mein Problem auch gelöst.


----------



## Bratenspritze (2. September 2004)

Jetzt wieder ne Frage von mir :

Warum 2 Reset buttons ?

hängen die inhalte der Formulardaten nicht zusammen ?

Also nach deiner Beschreibung zu urteilen stell ich mir das jetzt so vor, dass du 2 formulare hast, 1mit dem inhalt : name, vorname, adresse, telefonnummer ( oder was auch immer ) und eins mit soetwas wie : persönlicher Kommentar oder so. Demnach würd ich auch hier sagen das 1 reset Button reicht ... 

Ansonsten poste ienfach mal eine Beispieldatei, dann schau ich mir das mal fix an


----------



## lUpuS (2. September 2004)

Es ist so gedacht, dass man die Anschriftsfelder und das Kommentarfeld unabhängig voneinadnder resetten kann.

Hier die Datei ohne Bilder und CSS


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2004)

Du kannst mit Javascript ein einzelnes Formularfeld verändern,....ist zwar kein echtes "resetten", kommt aber aufs gleiche raus.
Weise dem Formularfeld ein value-Attribut deiner Wahl zu, und es ändert sich sein Wert.

Zur eigentlichen Frage.....das Senden von 2 Formularen geht auch mit Javascript...allerdings nur, wenn das Zielfenster der Formulare nicht jenes ist, in dem sie sich befinden...also in deinem Fall nicht(oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand...je nach Umfang der Formulare)


----------



## Bratenspritze (2. September 2004)

Hier dann mal die Lösung deines Problems :

```
<html>
<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>
</head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function reset_textarea(zeichen) {
    document.blablub.text.value=zeichen;
}
</script>
<body>
<form name="blablub">
<textarea name="text" cols="20" rows="20" ></textarea>
<a href="javascript:reset_textarea('')" style="background-color: transparent">Reset</a>
</form>


</body>
</html>
```



Die Funktion im script teil weist jetzt an in der form Blablub den inhalt  der textarea mit dem namen text auf "zeichen" zu setzen.
zeichen wird dann in dem link (<a href="javascript:reset_textarea('')" ) auf 0 gesetz bzw leer gelassen.
Das gleiche (also eine 2. function) machst du dann noch für deine andren eingabefelder, die den anderen reset button haben sollen. Dann sollte 1 formular ausreichen in dem du aber mehrere reset buttons einfügen kannst


----------



## lUpuS (2. September 2004)

Klingt soweit einleuchtend, mit dem Textfeld klappt es nun auch so.

<a href="#" onclick="document.Formular.Nachricht.value='';">

Allerdings habe ich in der Adresszeile ja nicht nur ein Feld was gelöscht werden soll, sondern mehrere, wie kann ich die denn gleichzeitig löschen?

*EDIT*

Okay, stand ein klein wenig aufm Schlauch, habs nun soweit hinbekommen, danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Andreas S (31. Oktober 2004)

Habe nach der Fragestellung das gleiche Problem aber anders.

Ich möchte Das Formular einmal weiterreichen  an meine eigene PHPSeite und
zweitens weiterreichen an mail.pl (ich sage nur strato)

Jemand eine Idee?


----------

